# Maui Schooner on hold- your advice, please



## hsintang (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 2 bedroom unit on hold for Maui Schooner.  I had only been to Oahu and Big Island, so I am not sure about the location.  Based on the TUG reviews, the units are dated, however, there are not many availabilities in RCI for Thanksgiving week.

If you are the owner, or recently been to this TS, can you please comment.  I am exchanging with HGVC points, and hope at least to get a decent unit.

Thanks in advance,
Yvette


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 13, 2010)

*We were there last July*

It is a pretty standard resort, in a good location, it isn't a comp to HGVC so if that is your expectation, you will be very unhappy.

 You can view some resort photos http://www.timeshareparadise.net/Maui photos.htm

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't speak to that particular resort, but we really like that side of the island.

Loved the pictures!


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 13, 2010)

*We liked it also,*

We aren't that fussy, it is a lot like the Pono Kai, except they have free wifi at the Schooner. The units are older, but heck so are we:ignore: 
That end of the island is drier, and much closer to restaurants and food stores and some great beaches. We will go back again, maybe in a couple of years once we use the trips we already have booked. 

:whoopie:  Greg



Luanne said:


> I can't speak to that particular resort, but we really like that side of the island.
> 
> Loved the pictures!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2010)

We own at Maui Hill, also on that side, which may be why we prefer it.  Those units are "older" too. We bought back in 1986.  But the management company has done a good job of keeping things us.  Personally we prefer a place that is more "homey" that oppulant, especially when we're traipsing in sand all the time.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 13, 2010)

We own 2 wks at the Schooner and were there in March.

It isn't a premier TS like the Marriot but is absolutely the cleanest TS we've ever been in.  None of the skillets weld to the food like they do at the Point at Poipu.

It borders a very nice park and you can walk across the grounds to the ocean.  No swimming in the area unfortunately.  Lots of fast windsurfing.

It is convenient to most of the activities, stores, physicians, beaches.  It is also considerably closer drive to the airport and Hana & the mountain & upcountry than West Maui.  Probably would take about 30 minutes to get to Lahina.

The units will start getting renovated this year.

Difference would be similar to the delta between a Chevy and a Cadillac.

We like it, and the people managing it just fine and for the right price would buy another week.  By the way, the Schooner is managed Democratically and the owners vote on all changes and improvements.

Go for it.

Sterling


----------



## hsintang (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone...  I think I will keep it  

Greg, Thanks for the pictures.  The blue ocean makes me want to go this year.  Hopefully, by the time we get there in Nov, 2011, there will be some renovated units available.

Which airport should I fly to?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 14, 2010)

OGG is the main Maui Airport and the one closest to the Schooner.  Probably a non stop from California.

Sterling


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 14, 2010)

Ditto what Sterling said..
We also own two weeks.  Was there in March enjoying our friends rooms. Back in May on a bonus week (won at the pool party), could have chosen any Trading Place unit on the last minute exchange list but waited until a Schooner week showed up.
Will return for our usual two weeks in September.
Small complex (58) rooms, very clean, great staff. Yes we need the planned update.
Great location and quiet.
Just don't be expecting 5***.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 15, 2010)

We loved this resort.  We went on an exchange and found, and even though we own Marriott, we liked the smaller more personal feel of this resort.  It was, by far, the cleanest resort we we have visited.  You could tell the care that was taken.  We liked being closer to the airport.  Even only travelling from California it is still a long flight to us. We liked that we didn't still have an hour of traffic to go through to get to Kaanapali.  We also like that it was closer to Haleakela.

The only problem we had was confusion about our checkin.  We knew we would be arriving a day later than our reservation.  We called in advance to let them know we would be a day late, but would be arriving in the morning.  When we showed up they seemed surprised and had us marked as a no-show. Luckily the room was still available.  Otherwise it might have been a different story.

If we were to purchase a week on Maui we would consider this resort.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 16, 2010)

We were there in June of last year in a two bedroom unit, and if I couldn't get a Marriott or Westin, I would stay there again.  It was very clean and in a convenient location.  The view from our balcony was lovely overlooking the tennis courts and ocean.  Good choice, especially for a holiday week.


----------



## Canuck (Aug 16, 2010)

We have stayed at many GREAT resorts, including Marriott's, Westins etc.  We LOVE the Schooner....very homey feel, super clean, nicest staff, best stocked kitchen I've ever used, and a good location!  Enjoy!


----------



## armrecsys (Aug 17, 2010)

*Maui Schooner Resort Which Room To Ask For*



jlr10 said:


> We loved this resort.  We went on an exchange and found, and even though we own Marriott, we liked the smaller more personal feel of this resort.  It was, by far, the cleanest resort we we have visited.  You could tell the care that was taken.  We liked being closer to the airport.  Even only travelling from California it is still a long flight to us. We liked that we didn't still have an hour of traffic to go through to get to Kaanapali.  We also like that it was closer to Haleakela.
> 
> The only problem we had was confusion about our checkin.  We knew we would be arriving a day later than our reservation.  We called in advance to let them know we would be a day late, but would be arriving in the morning.  When we showed up they seemed surprised and had us marked as a no-show. Luckily the room was still available.  Otherwise it might have been a different story.
> 
> If we were to purchase a week on Maui we would consider this resort.


Hi we are set to exchange into the Maui Schooner Resort on a fri,  sept. 10 2010, can you tell me what room did you get, and what room and building to ask for.
Thank  You
Linda


----------



## armrecsys (Aug 17, 2010)

*Maui Schooner resort what room to ask for.l*

Hi my family and I , got an exchange for the Maui Schooner resort, for Sept 10 2010 which is an friday date. 
Can anyone tell me what room to ask for. I know asking and getting is another store, but it does not hurt to ask.
Thank you
Linda:whoopie:


----------



## BEV (Aug 17, 2010)

I  got mine in two days time from SFX  a 2 bd. -- so I know they are the ones that are in the UPSTAIRS two levels.   If that is the case with you, you will probably have a decent view.  In other words not a ground level.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 17, 2010)

There are two bedrooms in both A and B buildings.
A building faces the ocean. Each of the 4 floors have two br units.
B building faces the pool with PO views, which can be a plus because you don't have the hot west sun shining in during the afternoon.
The two bedrooms on the third floor of B building are my favs...The queen bed is downstairs and the master king is an upstairs loft with private bath.
Only the third floor of B building has lofts. The rest of the 2 br units are on the same level.
You won't have much choice. The resort will be pretty full in Sept. We arrive on the 5th-19th. About two weeks before your arival your exchange will be sent to the front desk for final assignment.
Only 11  2 BR units are available for Fri check in. 4 in the A building and 7 in the B building.
B106 ..will be quick out the sliding door to the pool for the kids.a/c in master and lr.
B 212 has 3 a/c one in each br and one in lr..it is on the end close to Kihei Rd..the parking lot is between unit and road.
Several Fri units on 3rd floor..lofts rooms.
Building A is probably assigned to owners already but..maybe not..
A104 is ground unit direct out to green park area facing ocean.
A301 is a fav..faces ocean but a/c is not in master..it's in second br and living room. We are still plent cool in this unit in the master with the ceiling fan. the master is in the back of the unit.
A302 the master faces the ocean (living room also faces the ocean).
Hope this helps...send a pm if you what more info..we have owned two weeks for 15 yrs at the Schooner..welcome we will be there when you are.
Four adults or family with kids?? 
Hope to see you there..I'll be in A403 5-12 then moving to B307..12-19..we are in our 60's and don't spend much time at the pool..snorkeling and star gazing at night on Haleakala are our focus..Susan


----------

